# Moving cross-country, suggestions?



## bedouin (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm planning to move cross-country from North Carolina to Montana, and cannot part with my frogs or terrariums. I have two 10-gals, one with an auratus, and one with two tincs. I also have a 40-gal long with three auratus.

The drive will take about four or five days, and unfortunately, the move will be at the end of August.

I'm looking for advice on how to get my frogs safely to Montana, as well as for how to transport the terrariums. We have a Jeep Cherokee, so there is room for terrariums and a few boxes. We will be hauling a moving trailer.

I was also considering building temporary housing for the frogs and leaving them with a trusted friend. Once I'm there and set up, they could then ship the frogs to me. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Dart frogs are a lot more resilient than they're given credit for. We had to leave our auratus in an 80g hex in the middle of a U-Haul truck for 8 days until I could reach them. What a relief to find them alive and well ! This occurred in the month of June in TX. Very warm and totally unexpected. I was nearly hysterical.....

IMO, you should be able to take the 40g with you in the trailer as long as the frogs have been well fed. Maybe you can add an old feeder culture, although I think they kinda go dormant in the dark. If you put the tinc tank in the trailer, put 'em in last so that you can check on them.

That's my experience, for what it's worth -

best regards,
kristi


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

This is tough. I myself would remove the frogs from their vivs before transport and put them in their own containers. Also store them inside a cooler. It will help keep frogs from excessive heat and cold. I couldn't risk having one of my frogs perish.


----------



## bedouin (Jul 27, 2010)

Do you think the plants would be ok in a hot trailer? I can keep the frogs in a cooler in the car as Sam suggested, and then the terrariums in the trailer? That would free up some room in the vehicle. (I'm also taking my cat with me)

I don't know if I'm willing to risk putting the frogs in the trailer tho  I'm glad the frogs made it okay! It is a little reassuring to hear that they survived that trip


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Some of the plants might not make it , but I don't think they will all die. If its a 5 day trip, you can always invest in some ice every day to help cool the vivs. Just place the ice in trash bags and place the around the vivs or on top. And you can open then trailer at night to help cool the inside. 

I haven't tried these methods out myself. I'm just brainstorming.


----------



## bedouin (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a good idea with the ice, Sam. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Happy to help


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are a number of electric coolers that should be able to be set to keep the frogs from over heating.. you'll need to shop around a little to determine which one has the right temp controls. 

I would just feed them well the week before you travel and then don't try to feed them during the trip. 

Ed


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmmm... if the drive will take four to five days... I think I would build them some temporary carry-around housing. Perhaps styrofoam coolers with sphagnum moss and leaf litter. The darkness would lull them in a state of hibernation (someone correct me if that's wrong), and you would be able to keep them in the air conditioned car with you as well as easily take them into the hotel when you stop for the night.

No offense intended...but I don't think keeping them in the back of a trailer is a good idea. In the blazing August heat, ice would be melted in no time and the frogs would bake.


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

I moved last year during Labor Day weekend from Boston to Utah. I kept my frogs in containers in a big cooler and didn't feed them for five days and they made it just fine. A pair of my Basti even layed eggs on the trip : ). Just keep them somewhere up front where you can check on them every so often. Keeping them up front help you to regulate the TEMP if needed with the AC. Make sure to stick a heat/humidity gage in the cooler so you know the temp/humidity inside the cooler without opening it. For the tanks, I basically started fresh. I only had room for one tank and it was a 10g tank. I would definetly put towls/blankets/old shirts or foams around the tanks to secure them from moving and potentially crack. If you end up staying in a hotel, bring the frogs inside. I wish you the best and good luck.

Ethin


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

WendySHall said:


> Hmmm... if the drive will take four to five days... I think I would build them some temporary carry-around housing. Perhaps styrofoam coolers with sphagnum moss and leaf litter. The darkness would lull them in a state of hibernation (someone correct me if that's wrong), and you would be able to keep them in the air conditioned car with you as well as easily take them into the hotel when you stop for the night.
> 
> No offense intended...but I don't think keeping them in the back of a trailer is a good idea. In the blazing August heat, ice would be melted in no time and the frogs would bake.


The ice would be only for the vivs in the trailer. He was asking about the heat killing his plants.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

bedouin said:


> I'm planning to move cross-country from North Carolina to Montana, and cannot part with my frogs or terrariums. I have two 10-gals, one with an auratus, and one with two tincs. I also have a 40-gal long with three auratus.
> 
> The drive will take about four or five days, and unfortunately, the move will be at the end of August.
> 
> ...



Does your Jeep Cherokee have air conditioning? I would take the frogs out of the tank and place them in a temp home / shoe box type of enclosure, with moss / leaf litter in the bottom. 

Doug started a thread which discussed a  temporary-frog-storage-home that would work.

This would enable you to either bring the frogs in with you while you eat / sleep / etc. so they don't over heat. Or if you didn't want to bring them with you all the time, just place their temp home in a cooler. If it is real hot, just drop a little ice in the cooler. The cooler would help keep them from being affected by as the temp rises when you stop to eat / take breaks, etc. which would take place while the A.C. is off.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> The ice would be only for the vivs in the trailer. He was asking about the heat killing his plants.


 Oh, sorry...it was late last night when I posted...must've got confused.


----------

